# law of gravity to become temporarily suspended



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A rare conjunction of the planets Saturn & Jupiter is predicted to weaken the gravitational field of the Earth at precisely 12:47PM. This would cause the law of gravity to become temporarily suspended, and cause things to fly about......... I have this on good authority as predicted by the late great Astronomer Sir Patrick Moore.


Additional, I hear that North Korea is planning a Rock Concert to rival Woodstock is a demonstration of their superiority of the US....................


PS I like this one ...........

"1 April of 2004, and a guy named Randy Wood from rural New York decided he would play a prank on his ex-wife. In a stunt that we're pretty sure could have accidentally killed him for real at several points, he rigged up a harness in a tree in his front yard, with a fake noose, to make it look like he had hanged himself. He calls her up and tells her to come over, because he had something to show her. Then he climbs the tree and manages to get himself into his fake suicide setup without actually murdering himself in the process.


Nope, nothing could possibly go wrong here at all.

Of course, it's impossible to know exactly how he thought this would play out. Remember, this was his ex-wife. Did he think she would run up in tears and hug his lifeless body, and suddenly remember how much she missed him? Or did he think she would scream in horror, at which point he would open his eyes and say "BOO!" and try to induce a heart attack?

Because what actually happened is his wife did what you're supposed to do when you see somebody dangling by their goddamned neck from a tree limb: She called 911. Then they sent fire trucks, ambulances, and cop cars to the scene. At which point Wood had to either admit that it was all a stupid prank, or try to pretend that he had tried to kill himself with a harness that looped around his crotch due to a gross misunderstanding of human anatomy."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like no one brought it hey


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Trouble is (I think) you're the wrong side of the date line.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Yep, depends on where you are on the planet. Was already the 2nd in Oz when I posted:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Could this work again...............


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:3 i would float everywhere.


----------

